# Veloce steel???



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

I have a 2002 Veloce. What type of steel is used in this frame? It says Chromo Lite. I assume that is some sort of Bianchi-contract name for some other manufacturer's tubing.


----------



## Takashi (Jul 27, 2005)

The 2005 models are Reynolds 631... So, if they haven't changed materials since '02, then there you have it. But honestly, I don't know if that's the case or not.


----------

